

URL is the new MP3 - onuryavuz
https://medium.com/cubic-fm-stories/url-is-the-new-mp3-9d3182e3b063

======
galonk
"We are SUPER EXCITED to share this thing with you that you can't access
because it's in private beta! If you’re as excited about this as we are, we’d
love to welcome you aboard! Aboard, I must stress this again, this thing we
don't allow you to access."

~~~
onuryavuz
hey galonk, I'd love to give you a direct access. Please drop me an email
onur@cubic.fm

~~~
roddit
You should post your to Show HN, it sounds like a something that HN community
might like. But make it available, people in here will want to test it
immediately.

